# Aggiornare udev alla versione 197

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

ho già effettuato un aggiornamento di udev alla versione 197 dalla 171 su un PC nel quale non avevo grossi problemi ad effettuare il passaggio, ma prima di farlo sul mio laptop vorrei chiedere alcune cose, visto che già su quel PC ho avuto un problemino. Il problema è che avevo fatto sì che alcuni device (hard disk, lettori mp3, ecc.) venissero rimappati come /dev/mio_hd, /dev/lettore_mp3, ecc, ma ora questo non funziona più.

Prima di incorrere nello stesso problema con il portatile, dove ho dei mappaggi personali specialmente per quel che riguarda le interfacce di rete, vorrei capire come risolvere sin da prima di trovarmi nella situazione di casino che prevedo.

Ho letto tutto quello che c'è scritto qui ma ho paura che quanto ci sia scritto non risolva il mio problema.

Quindi, la domanda è la seguente: tenendo presente che avevo creato delle regole per rimappare un lettore mp3, un hard disk, quattro interfacce di rete, e che avevo aggiunto una regola per android (su suggerimento del sito di sviluppo android) come posso fare per rimettere tutto a posto dopo l'aggiornamento?

Al momento ho mascherato udev 197 e superiori, ma vorrei aggiornare. Cosa suggerite?

----------

## pierino_89

Io personalmente ti posso dire che sono andato dritto, tanto sul mio portatile non ho cose mistiche che possano rompersi... Ho cancellato le regole autogenerate della rete, ho riavviato... E tutto è rimasto come prima   :Razz: 

Io farei un backup di /etc/udev* e proverei ad avanzare. Alla peggio fai un bel downgrade.

----------

## pierino_89

News: dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ancora i nomi non sono cambiati. Ti incollo però un file molto interessante:

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules 

#

# Udev 197 and above has implemented predictable network interface names

# for hardware network interfaces. This new scheme does not affect

# stacked network interfaces such as bonds, bridges or vlans.

#

# This file is here to prevent your interfaces from being renamed automatically,

# because the new names will be drastically different from the eth*, wlan*, etc

# names you are used to working with.

#

# To activate this function, move this file to a name that doesn't end in.rules,

# or remove it then reboot your system.

#

# If you want to deactivate this function, install a udev rules file as

# /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules then reboot your system.

#

# This functionality has not been tested with gentoo. In fact, we are aware that

# things will break if you activate it.

#

# If you are not comfortable testing this, leave this file as is. We will

# publish a news item when you can migrate.

#

# If you do want to activate and help us come up with a migration plan, feel

# free to do so and report bugs.

# Your bugs should block the following tracker:

# https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=450938

#

# Before you activate this function, it is important that you fully understand

# the following documentation:

#

# http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

#

# Also, be aware that you can get the attributes of your network interface that

# would be used to name the interface in the new scheme by doing the following

# with this version of udev running:

#

# udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/ifname 2> /dev/null

#

# for example, on my system, I can find that eth0's new name would be enp1s5.

#
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Bene!

Quindi questo pezzo:

```
# This file is here to prevent your interfaces from being renamed automatically, 

# because the new names will be drastically different from the eth*, wlan*, etc 

# names you are used to working with. 
```

indica che aggiornando udev, viene creato questo file per far sì che le cose rimangano come prima?

Non mi è molto chiaro.

----------

## pierino_89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Bene!
> 
> Quindi questo pezzo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sì, esatto. Questo file inibisce il nuovo sistema di nomenclatura. E sotto ti sconsigliano di eliminarlo prima che abbiano finito di testare il nuovo sistema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo!

Beh, non resta che testarlo allora!

Grazie! In caso ti faccio sapere.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! Per il momento sembra essere tutto a posto!  :Smile: 

L'unico problema che ho ora è che non mi mappa (ad esempio) un ipod che avevo configurato, su /dev/ipod.

----------

## pierino_89

Che sia cambiata la sintassi delle regole? Io non ne ho su questo portatile, quindi non ti so dire.

----------

## fbcyborg

L'ultima volta ho fatto riferimento a questa pagina. Sarà vecchiotta la guida, ma funzionava. Fra le guide ufficiali di udev non ho ancora trovato nulla per il momento.

----------

